# Star Wars: Episode 9 sollte eigentlich "Duel of the Fates" heißen



## Icetii (15. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 sollte eigentlich "Duel of the Fates" heißen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 sollte eigentlich "Duel of the Fates" heißen*


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Januar 2020)

Es gab bereits ein Musikstück in Episode 1, das so hiess.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Es gab bereits ein Musikstück in Episode 1, das so hiess.



Das Theme vom Kampf zwischen Qui-Gon, Obi-Wan und Maul war das jupp




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTg6hg1miFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rdrk710 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich finde, das, was man vom Skript so mitbekommt (gibt inzwischen ein paar ausführlichere Infos), hätte das Zeug zu ein paar epischen "Gänsehautmomenten" gehabt. Schade, dass sie es in der Form verworfen haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2020)

Den Namen hätte ich nicht gemocht, weil er schon mit dem Musikstück und dem Kampf aus Episode 1 verknüpft ist. 
Dennoch, rein von der Story her klingt das hier viel besser als das, was wir in Episode 9 bekommen haben. Ich halte aufgrund von Jurassic World gar nicht so viel von Trevorrow, aber das hier klingt insgesamt sehr gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2020)

Jurassic World war doch recht gut, auch wenn es natürlich nicht ansatzwrise an den kultigen ersten JP rankommen kann und auch nicht an Lost World.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jurassic World war doch recht gut



Bin ich anderer Meinung. Unterhaltsame Action zwar, aber sehr blasse Charaktere, viele Logiklöcher. Der gesamte Charme von damals ist weg, das Franchise geht Richtung gehirnlose Untehaltung und Action, dabei war es mal mehr. Gerade vom Writing her, und da war Trevorrow auch noch in Teil 2 beteiligt, lässt das ganze extrem zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2020)

Die Story war in den World Teilen und eigentlich auch schon JP3 eher so lala ja, aber die heimlichen Stars sind ja ohnehin die Dinosaurier


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Story war in den World Teilen und eigentlich auch schon JP3 eher so lala ja, aber die heimlichen Stars sind ja ohnehin die Dinosaurier



Die mag ich allerdings auch eher klassisch. Indominus Rex und Indominus Raptor konnt ich nicht so viel abgewinnen. Zumal vor allem bei dem Indoraptor das Feature mit der Laseranvisierung total bescheuert war. Ich hoffe sie setzen nie ihre Dino-Mensch-Hybriden um 
https://www.slashfilm.com/wtf-juras...-planned-as-kung-fu-flick-with-flying-people/


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2020)

Von den Hybriden bin ich auch kein Fan, wirken eher wie Freakmonster als Dinosaurier, alleine schon die Scenen wo der Indoraptor auf der Suche nach dem Lockwood Mädchen war auf dem Dach oder im Kinderzimmer.

Edit: Igitt sind diese Mensch-Dino Mutanten hässlich  so nen Trash sollen sie bloß aus dem Jurassic Franchise draußen halten


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (15. Januar 2020)

Wäre sicherlich ein besserer Film gewesen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Januar 2020)

Es zeigt sich mittlerweile, dass JJA nicht alles fixen kann: Was für einen Reboot passt, reicht für den Abschluss einer Trilo-Trilogie dann vielleicht eben doch nicht...


----------

